# Sticky  HB Truck instrument cluster repair



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Your instrument cluster is nasty and has built up corrosion.

Here is how to clean it:

Instrument Cluster Repair w/pics (Part II)

You could also go buy a replacement if you could find it in the junkyard.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow, Joe! Very good job on composing the write up and photos! I submitted it to possibly be published in the Nissan Forum newsletter. 
It sets the bar high for other DIY posts here.
Good job!



-Roger


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Roger.


----------



## mouse53 (Mar 7, 2011)

I just found this tutorial and May I say most excellent. It comes across real and shows how the average Person could accomplish this task with minimal trouble. You made it not scary if you know what I mean. Thanks.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Great job ...Most of the time cleaning the contacts and lifting all the connection contacts a little increase the contact strength and continuity....Great job though to say the least...


----------



## Hardknocks (Aug 19, 2020)

jp2code said:


> Your instrument cluster is nasty and has built up corrosion.
> 
> Here is how to clean it:
> 
> ...


I am now 78 yrs old and during these yrs. I have yet to see a detailed instruction presented any better than this one. You are to be commended, young man!......Hardknocks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jp2code said:


> Your instrument cluster is nasty and has built up corrosion.
> 
> Here is how to clean it:
> 
> ...


Very good writeup, job well done!


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Nothing but Stolen Valor here, guys. I didn't write that post. I just shared it.


----------

